# Gas/electric/water/tv/internet



## Chevy105

After an idea what these monthly costs would be?
Ive hunted the internet and find nothing.
Would want a good broadband for skype and tv package that provided european sport.


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello Chevy105,

TV/Internet package with additional channels added for sports which you pay extra for will cost you all inclusive approximately AED 750 per month.

DEWA bills will range anywhere from AED 1k per month during the colder months right through to AED 2.5k per month in the Summer.


----------



## Chevy105

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Chevy105,
> 
> TV/Internet package with additional channels added for sports which you pay extra for will cost you all inclusive approximately AED 750 per month.
> 
> DEWA bills will range anywhere from AED 1k per month during the colder months right through to AED 2.5k per month in the Summer.


Thanks Nikkisizer.

Wow! I never expected DEWA to be that high.
I'm expecting a package of 28k a month and will be placing aside 11k for my UK
commitments. Therefore is it possible i can be in AD with what remains?


----------



## Chevy105

Sorry forgot to mention I will be on my own so looking for 1 bedroom place with lounge big enough for sofa bed, i wish to be centrally located.
I read about central ac/heating ?? What is this?
Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer

DEWA relates to central air conditioning and as far as having 17k a month to live on for your rent, bills etc. it can be done but it will be tight, I doubt you will be able to save any money.


----------



## Chevy105

Thanks.

Sunday to Thurs my bills will be zero and i dont intend getting a car for a while so with a bit of negotiation on my contract i maybe able to make the leap.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Bills depend a lot on where you live and if it is new place it will be more energy efficient.
I live in a two-bedroomed apartment in Sun Tower and my utility bills (water, electric, gas, district cooling) average about 300 Dirhams per month. Cooling and electric bills are higher in the summer as you would expect (electric is needed for the fans of the air con). 
Dearest summer month for bills in my experience is August which cost a little over 400 Dirhams for water/electric/cooling combined.
Don't worry - your salary is more than enough.


----------



## norampin

AlexDhabi said:


> Bills depend a lot on where you live and if it is new place it will be more energy efficient.
> I live in a two-bedroomed apartment in Sun Tower and my utility bills (water, electric, gas, district cooling) average about 300 Dirhams per month. Cooling and electric bills are higher in the summer as you would expect (electric is needed for the fans of the air con).
> Dearest summer month for bills in my experience is August which cost a little over 400 Dirhams for water/electric/cooling combined.
> Don't worry - your salary is more than enough.


Thanks your estimate seem to be more realistic,
Made my panic at 1500aed a month!


How do you like sun tower? I'm looking at the moment although still in the uk

Thanks


----------



## Chevy105

I'm reading on property ads that you can contact and 'Make an offer' ??
If so is rental negotable in AD?


----------



## Evok

Rent is ALWAYS negotiable here.

Also, I pay roughly 80 DHS/month for my water and electricity in one of the high rises. Maybe it's because it's subsidized in Abu Dhabi, but yeah man, you're talking practically nothing for utilities here.

TV gets expensive, and Internet (alone) is running me 359 DHS. 

You'll be fine.


----------



## AlexDhabi

I agree with Evok on costs. Internet/TV/phone is the biggest part of your bills and not water/electric/gas in modern towers in AD.
I think Sun Tower is a great place to live. But you don't have much negotiating power for Sun/Sky as supply is limited and demand is high. Negotiations can achieve bigger savings on older (unpopular) blocks in AD island or a long way out (like Al Reef).


----------

